# Super Deep Sleep??



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I've been out of town for a week and the car's been plugged in, sitting in my garage. I checked on it once a day using the app and I lose about 3 miles each day. I have the charge level set at 50% but left it with a higher state of charge than that so it has not needed to charged at all yet.

As of today, exactly one week since I left, the app will not wake up the car. I called the help line and they said they would try to wake it up but it didn't seem like it was any different than what I was doing. They told me I might not be able to wake up the car unless someone tries to open a door or do something physically with the car.

I'm on firmware 18.13. Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue or knows a way to wake up the car?

I'm hoping that once the state of charge drops below 50% and the car has to charge that maybe it will help to wake it up.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Okay, after more than a day of attempts to wake the car up it just came back online. I don't know why it took so long but all is well now. Gotta love these 1st world problems!


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Is it parked in an area with strong/reliable cell service? Could it have "dropped off the network" for a period of time?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

ahagge said:


> Is it parked in an area with strong/reliable cell service? Could it have "dropped off the network" for a period of time?


That's a great question and I should of mentioned it in the first post but it does have good coverage. It's back working now so I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Falkirk (Mar 5, 2018)

How much did the car lose after the deep sleep?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Falkirk said:


> How much did the car lose after the deep sleep?


It did come back online and I was able to access all the functions before I got home. It seemed like the mileage still dropped around 2-3 miles a day so I really don't think it was sleeping any more than usual, just wasn't respond for whatever reason.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Okay, after more than a day of attempts to wake the car up it just came back online. I don't know why it took so long but all is well now. Gotta love these 1st world problems!


Seem to be having the same problem. The app says "updated yesterday", and I just get the spinning wheel. Hope it comes back, so I don't have to worry about something being wrong all week!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Seem to be having the same problem. The app says "updated yesterday", and I just get the spinning wheel. Hope it comes back, so I don't have to worry about something being wrong all week!


Mine did not respond for a day and a half, then came back online and worked just fine. Give it some room, maybe your car is taking a little "me time", after all, these things do have a mind of their own!


----------



## zoto (Jul 5, 2018)

Same sw version, mine does the same thing every other day or so after leaving the vehicle for 30 minutes to an hour. When i get back to the vehicle in this state it comes back on with a no cell service icon for a moment then goes back to full bars.


----------

